# Lara's Southern Porch Party & Poetry



## Lara (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi and thanks for stopping by! I left the porch light on in hopes you would. I'll start off with a poem I just wrote. My real name is Laurie but I go by "Lara" here because "Laurie" is already in use by an active member. I like Lara better anyway (less complicated). Maybe I'll legalize it  Here's my poem I penned today. The link below is the beautiful Sax music by KennyG that I was inspired by. The poetic form I used is called Cinquain (pronounced "Sin Cane") which is 5 lines per stanza and must have 2-4-6-8-2 syllable count:

*Summer Night

warm night
veranda view
night-jasmine lingers
under a canopy of stars 
they dine

music
moon-kissed merlot
sweet as a summer's rose
stargazer-lilies and fireflies
enchant

summer
**moonlight and mood
in sensual silence
barely dancing to KennyG
hearts one
                                     ~ Lara

"The Moment"
Kenny G: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=447yaU_4DF8
*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2015)

awwww beautiful Lara...it so reminds me of my home in Southern Spain, where I have night flowering jasmine right outside next to the porch, and the scent is just glorious!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2015)

Lovely!  I like the style.


----------



## Lara (Jul 12, 2015)

You two are fast. Thank you for viewing and commenting. I used to have Night-Jasmine when I lived in San Diego and yes, the aroma, is intoxicatingly glorious.


----------



## Lon (Jul 12, 2015)

Kenny G is good and so is night jasmine

I love sax and am a fan of Stan Getz


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 12, 2015)

Lara said:


> Hi and thanks for stopping by! I left the porch light on in hopes you would. I'll start off with a poem I just wrote. My real name is Laurie but I go by "Lara" here because "Laurie" is already in use by an active member. I like Lara better anyway (less complicated). Maybe I'll legalize it  Here's my poem I penned today. The link below is the beautiful Sax music by KennyG that I was inspired by. The poetic form I used is called Cinquain (pronounced "Sin Cane") which is 5 lines per stanza and must have 2-4-6-8-2 syllable count:
> 
> *Summer Night*
> 
> ...





Lovely, Lara, Kenny G is one of my favorites.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 12, 2015)

Very nice Lara, I love the scent of Jasmine too!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 12, 2015)

Beautiful Lara.  Thanks.


----------



## Lara (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you all for coming and for being so kind.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Lara, lotta traffic on your porch!  I enjoyed reading your poem, but never experienced jasmine flowers. Here's a Ken Gorelick version.  In 1997,he earned a place in the Guinness Book of World Records for playing the longest note ever recorded on a saxophone. Using circular breathing, Kenny G held an E-flat for 45 minutes and 47 seconds at J&R Music World in New York City.


----------



## Lara (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you meanderer…so so much. That was beautiful. Then I watched Stan Getz' "Autumn Leaves" and it was interesting to compare the 2. Getz sounds smoother and more mellow than KennyG. The 2 saxophones look different so that must be why the sounds are different.


----------



## Lon (Jul 12, 2015)

Lara said:


> Thank you meanderer…so so much. That was beautiful. Then I watched Stan Getz' "Autumn Leaves" and it was interesting to compare the 2. Getz sounds smoother and more mellow than KennyG. The 2 saxophones look different so that must be why the sounds are different.



There are alto, tenor, bass & baritone saxea-----------Kenny G plays alto sax most times & Getz played tenor and that's why the difference. Do a UTube for Charlie Parker, Gerry Mulligan, John Coltrane and listen to some of the greatest sxaphone ever.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 12, 2015)

Lon said:


> There are alto, tenor, bass & baritone saxea-----------Kenny G plays alto sax most times & Getz played tenor and that's why the difference. Do a UTube for Charlie Parker, Gerry Mulligan, John Coltrane and listen to some of the greatest sxaphone ever.



Also Grover Washington.


----------



## Lara (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you TeeJay and Grumpy. Looking forward to your poems! Have been enjoying your diary. 
Thank you Lon and Applecruncher. I can't wait to listen to all your suggestions!! 

I love all the support here. What a friendly bunch crowded here on my porch lol. Sweet tea anyone? Mint Julep?


----------



## Lara (Jul 13, 2015)

*only i

awakening my inner moonlight
my hidden madness unsilenced
never to be made a victim
no one can define myself
only i

my paintbrush dips into my soul
leaving outward expressions
of inward passions and emotions
none can dictate my perceptions
only i

 *_~ Lara_*

*_._


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 13, 2015)

The Reckoning  
…I reckon it’s time to beckon for the check…at the Beanery.  Recognize that sometimes…things just don’t add up…in our eyes …reckon I might just run out….of fingers to count with.  Can I wash a dish?
…I reckon I will recline…awhile, and figure out what lumber…we will need.  I recommend a plan…of action, when we build…as members of the guild.  My reckoning fails…when calculating how many nails.
…nor, did I reckon I would recite….half the night, on the price of oil.  A drop here…a drop there, I recoil at the viscosity of oil.  The tin-man made out OK…in his own way…I reckon …he had the heart for it. 
…I reckon that “90% of this job is half the battle”…I know…Casey said so…I reckon.  A recipe is calling…at the Beanery…I reckon I will recede to a table…while I am able, and write on….a napkin….or two.


----------



## Lara (Jul 13, 2015)

Meanderer, did you write "The Reckoning" yourself??! I thought about stating that my " only i " poem was in the style of Avant-Garde but then I thought maybe it wasn't as avant-garde as I was trying to be. But yours IS! It's amazing! I love it!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 13, 2015)

Wonderful!  And yes I'll have some sweet tea, please.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 13, 2015)

Lara said:


> Meanderer, did you write "The Reckoning" yourself??! I thought about stating that my " only i " poem was in the style of Avant-Garde but then I thought maybe it wasn't as avant-garde as I was trying to be. But yours IS! It's amazing! I love it!


Thanks, but I tried writing in the meandering, "String-Cheese" style.  To paraphrase the words of Richard Nixon...I am not a poet!


----------



## Lara (Jul 13, 2015)

Trust me, meanderer, the "Grand Poobah of Poetry" has granted you the title of "Your String-Cheese Poet Highness". Good job. (and did you also do the abacus art?)

Ameriscot, a sweet tea coming your way for a sweet friend :love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 13, 2015)

Lara said:


> Trust me, meanderer, the "Grand Poobah of Poetry" has granted you the title of "Your String-Cheese Poet Highness". Good job. (and did you also do the abacus art?)
> 
> Ameriscot, a sweet tea coming your way for a sweet friend :love_heart:



Aww thanks!  The only thing I miss food-wise from the US is being able to order real sweet iced tea when I go to a restaurant.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 13, 2015)

Annie, my friend told me about Crystal Light instant teas.....I never thought I'd like instant tea, but it is a good product, not sure you can get it there, I like the peach flavored and lemon, I have just about quit brewing tea after I tired this.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 13, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> Annie, my friend told me about Crystal Light instant teas.....I never thought I'd like instant tea, but it is a good product, not sure you can get it there, I like the peach flavored and lemon, I have just about quit brewing tea after I tired this.



Thanks Jackie, but I never really liked instant teas and can make my own sweet tea from hot at home, but that never solved the issue of being able to order it when eating out in a restaurant.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2015)

I like your Only I poem Lara, tea sounds very nice, thank you.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 13, 2015)

Lara said:


> Trust me, meanderer, the "Grand Poobah of Poetry" has granted you the title of "Your String-Cheese Poet Highness". Good job. (and did you also do the abacus art?)


Thanks....no, I found the artwork online.


----------



## Lara (Jul 14, 2015)

*iPhone Learning Curve*


*You know, it might be easier*
*to learn the saxophone,*
*the sousaphone and xylophone*
*than Apps, Clouds, and iPhones*

*Now, francophones and anglophones*
*i can learn to understand*
*but it might take a megaphone*
*to get this iPhone 'round my head
*
~ Lara


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 14, 2015)

You forgot the mellophone!


----------



## Lara (Jul 14, 2015)

Oh shoot, I'll have to add a stanza now….mellophone, who knew. "Summertime, and the living is easy" makes me want to chill on the porch swing and fan myself in the summer's breeze barefoot and sipping my mint julep. Anyone for a refill?

.


----------



## Lara (Jul 15, 2015)

(to the tune of "Sound of Silence")

*Hello Gym, you're not my friend
You're talking-weight-scale oft offends
I want to throw those Yoga Balls at you
And toss my worn Cross-Trainer shoes in too
and the barbells
that are now planted in my chest
I regret
Wait, who's
That new
Fitness trainer?

Suck in my gut, tighten my butt
S'cuse me...gluteus maximus.
Isometrics and Body Mass Index
Bench presses and curls for my biceps
And sit-ups
That's what Middle Management means?
In my dreams
Wait, here comes 
That new
Fitness trainer.

From cinnamon buns to buns of steel
"Feel the burn!", the trainer squeals.
"Work those pecs and glutes, those tri's and bi's
Hammies, lats...did you detoxify?!"
My heavy breathing
Is a sound I'd rather hear in bed
That's what I said
I must silence
My fitness
trainer.

*Note: I wrote the above poem for a poetry contest called "Write it to the Tune of". I was given this song, "Sound of Silence", to work with. I lost the poetry contest fair and square. I agreed wholeheartedly with the judge's decision (fellow poetry writer aka peer) and I will post it here for you. It's written by Gilliat Gurgle (no one used their real names there, mine was Melanie)

Hello Weber my old friend.
I’ve come to grill with you again.
Charcoal briquettes are piled high.
A gallon of fluid lights the sky. 

And the Hickory smoke that is wafting in my face,
I embrace

I hold the tongs of power.

Brats are hot and start to swell.
New York Strip is medium well.
Shrimp on the grill are swimming.
Glazed chicken legs are dancing.

To the tune of the flashing briquettes light,
that sparks the night.

I hold the tongs of power. ~ Gilliat Gurgle (pen name)


----------



## oldman (Jul 15, 2015)

Although he isn't known as a soloist, but did cut albums as a soloist, I always thought Clarence Clemons was a very good saxophonist. And, of course, Boots Randolph.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 15, 2015)

Working out at the gym....or feeling the burn at the grill??  Tough choice! I had the thought of"Dumbbells and Barbells"....


----------



## ndynt (Jul 15, 2015)

So glad I found you, Lara. How delightful....Jasmine, saxophones, ice tea, a front porch and soul stirring  poetry............idyllic.   So wish jasmine bloomed for a longer period of  time.  If so, I would live on my front porch.
 Please do not forget  Woody Herman's saxophone.  (Perhaps I am just emotionally  prejudiced...for he gave me my first kiss at the age of 12)  Still who  could forget his "Touch of Honey".  Recorded right after he got the news  of Kennedy's death.[video]https://youtu.be/p-lXvJt0RAg[/video]

Lara, what song was the Weber grill poet  assigned?  I do like your poem more...perhaps only because I do not grill?


----------



## Lara (Jul 15, 2015)

Clarence Clemmons, Boots Randolph, and Woody Herman….wow…thank you for these Nona and oldman! I will look them up post-haste. And I like those bar-bells haha. 

So glad you stopped by Nona! One ice-tea with a pretty sprig of mint for you. Your first kiss was with such a talented saxaphonsist?…such an endearing touch to your post. Ahh, sweet memories. I listened to "A Taste of Honey" and the music was as delicious as the title. Maybe he was thinking of his first kiss when he chose that song title  Have you ever thought of looking him up somehow? Btw, I'm sure you've heard this a million times but you have the kindest eyes and sweetest smile. My pleasure to meet you.

Oh, and the Weber Grill Poet was using "Sound of Silence" as well for his tune. He was one of the entrants along with me. He won and I lost. Ah, those men and their grills…just can't beat them haha. And it was a male judge…I had no chance


----------



## ndynt (Jul 15, 2015)

Lara, actually it is said that they had just heard about Kennedy's assassination.  But, went on with the recording.  I can hear poignant undertones in the recording.  Or is it just because I heard this story?   Woody Herman passed away many years ago.  

Ahhhh figures.  two males thinking of grilled brats and beer :bigwink:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 15, 2015)

To Gilliat Gurgle:




WELL DONE!


----------



## Lara (Jul 15, 2015)

You goof, meanderer  I entered a bunch of poetry contests over there…won some…lost some…so I might run into Gilliat Gurgle if I submit another poem and I'm going to tell on you! haha.

Nona, yes I saw the notice under the video about the assassination and the photos in the video but I figured they had prepared what they were going to sing ahead of time. I know what you mean about the undertones. I think it added a subtle depth to the song. That was such a sad day for all. Time for something stronger than sweet tea…mint julep with our Sax music?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 15, 2015)

Love 'em, Lara!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 15, 2015)

Lara said:


> (to the tune of "Sound of Silence")
> 
> *Hello Gym, you're not my friend
> You're talking-weight-scale oft offends
> ...



These are really funny. I enjoyed them alot. Thanks Lara!


----------



## Lara (Jul 17, 2015)

Thank you. Here's the first poem I ever entered into a picture poetry contest (and I won…beginner's luck!). I saw the rather banal photo posted (I didn't take nor post the photo) that I was suppose to use to create my poem and got a writer's block immediately because the photo didn't inspire me at all. So I decided to relate my writer's block to the canoe grounded on dry land. Here's my poem and then the photo below the poem (not my photo):

*writer's block
awaiting inspiration
like a well crafted canoe
aground on dried soil
displaced and empty
far from familiar waters

seasons change
rains come and rivers swell
the craft's unrealized potential
channeled to beckoning waters
while silent strangers
awaken on the horizon*


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 17, 2015)

You have many talents, Lara!  Words and art!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 17, 2015)

Are those hogans in the background Lara? I have a small replica of a Kwakiutl war canoe, I assume the canoe in your 
pic is Native American? Your poem was very poignant.


----------



## Lara (Jul 17, 2015)

Thank you Ameriscot. Shalimar, the photo isn't mine…just the poem is. The person in the poetry contest that posted the pic for all entries to write a poem about, did not post any information regarding the photo (I disclosed above that it's not my photo but some may not have seen that or maybe I didn't express it well enough). 

It's interesting that you were able to tell me that it's Native American. Thank you. If I had known that at the time of writing my poem then I may have written about the Native Americans instead. That's probably why they don't post info about the photos so that the poets have complete freedom to write whatever they feel from their first impression.

I remember now that the person who shot and posted the photo did mention one thing about the photo…that there was, what appeared to him, a UFO in the sky near the horizon. I definitely didn't want to go there with my poem


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 17, 2015)

I can see a UFO...canoe? I found this picture, and wrote this for it.
http://vincentcalenzo.com/paintings/



Dry Doc

I’m dry,Doc! 

I’ve been reeled in and hung up to dry.
First a man gets a-hold of  the boat…
Then the boat gets a-hold of the man!

I’m dry, Doc!

Just getting some Sun….but I’m done!
Paints a-peelin, and I’ve lost the feelin!
Quit a-reeling, and the beaver’s a-stealin!

I’m dry, Doc!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 17, 2015)

Lol Lara...can we say Sounds of Silence earworm!  Enjoying your poems!


----------



## Lara (Jul 17, 2015)

Thank you *SeaBreeze*! Wait til I soon post my poem to the tune of "She'll Be Comin' 'Round the Mountain". Another ear worm!…you're welcome haha

Did you see the previous post #45 by *meanderer*?? He has poetic talent and posted his poem here too!! It's terrific, meanderer!! 
And then *AZJim *posted one that was funny over in his Diary! It's fun to see everyone's poems. Both of their poems are so so clever. 

This calls for a round of *Mimosas and Iced Tea for all *clink**. Did anyone bring hors'doeuvres? And let's not forget the Sax music…

*Girl From Ipanema - Love this for relaxing on the porch! ~ Antonio Carlos Jobim*

<strong>


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 17, 2015)

I'll have a mimosa please!  And I'll bring a cheese tray with French bread, assorted crackers, and oatcakes.  And some pate.


----------



## ndynt (Jul 17, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> I can see a UFO...canoe? I found this picture, and wrote this for it.
> http://vincentcalenzo.com/paintings/
> 
> View attachment 19538
> ...



Completely delightful...both the image and your poem


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 17, 2015)

There must be something in this North Carolina air, here on Lara's porch!  The Snapple, Peach iced tea was great, but I am filled to the gills!  Thanks!


----------



## ndynt (Jul 17, 2015)

That and the company perhaps?


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 17, 2015)

ndynt said:


> That and the company perhaps?


Yes...and the company, for sure!


----------



## Lara (Jul 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I'll have a mimosa please!  And I'll bring a cheese tray with French bread, assorted crackers, and oatcakes.  And some pate.


mmmm…..I love all sorts of cheeses (except limburger).  What are oatcakes? Let me guess…cake made with oatmeal? Or pancakes? And meanderer…peach tea sounds summerlicious!
Yes, Nola, definitely the company!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2015)

I'll have a shot of that wild air, please.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2015)

Oatcakes are made from oats and flour water and oil. They are dry crumbly biscuits (perfect for someone with a wheat intolerance)  usually spread with butter and often  topped with cheese or pate...I prefer mine with some french  Brie or  a spread of Taramasalata


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 17, 2015)

Lara, I really liked the idea of using a picture, to write a poem about!


----------



## Lara (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes *meanderer*...It does get those creative juices flowing when there's a starting point. You made me laugh *RadishRose* . We'll have to get some lively music going and "wild" things up a bit but the mimosas should be helping soon!* Holly*, thank you for the picture of the of the "oatcakes" and cheese (i love Brie too), perfect for our porch guests. And then you just had to throw in Taramasalata didn't you layful:…okay, sounds intriguing, I'll bite, is it a jam? I just tasted a goat cheese roll that was covered in fresh blueberry compote…a bit messy but delish on plain Breton crackers!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2015)

The oatcakes I eat in Scotland are made from oats, oil and salt.  No flour. A bit crispy when you buy the thin ones.  36 calories each. I like them best topped with pb.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2015)

Shall I bring pie and brown sugar fudge?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2015)

Nooooo, not fudge!  I have no control!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2015)

OoH, Annie. The power, the control. Laughing maniacally! This mermaid has discovered your Achilles heel. Only masses of Glenfiddich will save you now! Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> OoH, Annie. The power, the control. Laughing maniacally! This mermaid has discovered your Achilles heel. Only masses of Glenfiddich will save you now! Lol.



If you give me Glenfiddich first I'll lose all willpower and will totally devour the entire plate of fudge...and anything else.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2015)

No Annie, I am demanding you send ME Glenfiddich as a bribe in order to stay my hand around plying you with fudge. Sigh. I have no shame. Lol.


----------



## Lara (Jul 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> OoH, Annie. The power, the control. Laughing maniacally! This mermaid has discovered your Achilles heel. Only masses of Glenfiddich will save you now! Lol.


Shalimar, "Laughing maniacally"…haha, you're too funny. Btw…what kind of pie are you bringing? I love love love pie. E-Pie is best, no calories


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> No Annie, I am demanding you send ME Glenfiddich as a bribe in order to stay my hand around plying you with fudge. Sigh. I have no shame. Lol.



Tsk tsk.  Bad girl!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 23, 2015)

Things are quiet on the porch, Lara...I brought a sign!  I also brought a question: How short can a poem be...and still be a poem?


----------



## Lara (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks for bringing a Sweet Tea sign and "movie" (interesting, loved the i poem). The Hound dogs have been howling with the Saxaphones so maybe someone has some Bluegrass or Banjo music to share. Shalimar is bringing pie she said…georgia peach? southern pecan?

I was just in the country kitchen making Southern Biscuits and more Sweet Tea for everyone to kinda' sweeten ya'll up for another poetry reading on the porch. Did I hear someone say they'll need several Mint Juleps for that? lol. 

I didn't take the photo. Someone else posted a photo for me to write a poem about. The poem is mine. Want to add another poem, meander? Your last one was a winner!

*illumine imaginations**
from stone passages of the mind
in perpetual dimensions
of silenced echoes in time
**where poetic songs lie dormant*  ~Lara


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 24, 2015)

Maybe a selection from "The Doors" is in order? 

Doorways

Doorways follow doorways,
More doorways, open and ajar .
Out of the way doorways, near and far away.
I adore doorways, at home and in the car.


Doorways lead to doorways
I can walk through stone walls.
More ways to get into a jamb,
When the open doorway calls. ~ Me


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm coming over to your house to hang out, Lara!


----------



## Lara (Jul 24, 2015)

*meander,* I knew you could deliver another winner even though I put you on the spot! 
Both the creative poem and beautiful front porch pic (with Sweet Tea even) are delightful!!! Fun!
And "The Doors"…perfect! 

*RadishRose*, do come and enjoy a lil southern hospitality. :love_heart:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 25, 2015)

Thank you for the invite!  I will be signing up for POD (poetry on demand).


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2015)

Lara, the Canadianyr is bringing wild blackberry pie!


----------



## Lara (Jul 25, 2015)

Blackberry Pie??….oh yummy Shalimar! I have to stop reading these threads because I was reading the ice cream thread and had to go buy some….and now, Blackberry Pie. Of course, blackberries are a healthy superfood…it's true it's true. Oh, and now I have some ice cream to dollop on top…enough for everyone!

hahaha, meanderer


----------



## Lara (Jul 25, 2015)

When I wrote this poem, I challenged myself to express , in musical metaphors, the connection of two lovers, separated only geographically (on separate distant shores...east coast and west coast), and to show that love transcends distance and the differences in their lives now…and memories keep their passion alive.

*Echo of a Distant Song
*
abstract fragments of life
in chromatic harmony
call to me from distant shores
on melodic memories

amplitude breathes life
into musical passages
of richness and complexity
in patterns of passion

from the east to the west
a flute's vibrations on air
soft rhythms of a distant drum
echo a language of love 
_
~Lara

__._


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2015)

Lara, can anyone provide a poem here? I write, but don't wish to be pushy....


----------



## Lara (Jul 26, 2015)

Shalimar!! Of course you can join in with poetry! Nothing would please me more. 
But you have to bring us another Canadian Wild Blackberry Pie. We all ate your other one already!
I've enjoyed meanderer joining in too. The more the merrier. 
But if you're better than me then take a hike hahaha. no,no I don't mean that!
Just be sure to sign it so people know it's yours.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2015)

Lara, ain't you sweet! Two blackberry pies, some Canadian Nanaimo bars, and a poem coming right up!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2015)

Burning

Bluebells
Explode with Spring,
As the robins dance
Crazed on green.
From within
The tree girl sits,
Braiding spider silk
To net the sun,
Burning, in the morning.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2015)

Oops, Lara, I forgot to sign my Burning poem!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2015)

Lara said:


> When I wrote this poem, I challenged myself to express , in musical metaphors, the connection of two lovers, separated only geographically (on separate distant shores...east coast and west coast), and to show that love transcends distance and the differences in their lives now…and memories keep their passion alive._._



Great poem Lara, thanks!  It helped me picture the teleportation of an "encrypted" song over the wires, where it's fragments and vibrations are reassembled and played whole again!  These two "Coast to Coasters", also made me think of .....The Coasters.  Before there was the "Bling"....there was the ZING!


----------



## Lara (Jul 26, 2015)

Shalimar, nice poem! I love the bluebells, the spring, robins, and green, silk, sun, the morning, etc.…great images for our "southern porch party & poetry"! Thank you for posting it for us to enjoy! Just a tip about your signature, you always have 48 hours to edit your post but don't worry since your name is in the upper left of your post. You can still add it if you want though.

meanderer…very clever meshing coasters and music to delight us with your humor and some fun entertainment as well. I don't remember those low voices…cool. 

.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks, Lara, your poem is lovely as well.


----------



## Lara (Jul 27, 2015)

what fun

our hearts are young

forever twenty one

inhibitions undone, why not

party 

*@  @  @  @  @  @  @  @  @ @ @ @*
lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

jump in

it's not a sin

some midnight flashlight tag

around the coconut palm trees

a tease 

:magnify:

_~Lara_


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 27, 2015)

Very nice poems, ladies!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 28, 2015)

[h=1]Downtown Long Beach - Live at Porch Party Records[/h]


----------



## ndynt (Aug 3, 2015)

You are all so very talented.  Love the poetry.  Meanderer, your graphic responses never stop amazing me.  You must have a magic search engine.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 9, 2015)

Howdy Y'all!


----------



## Lara (Aug 13, 2015)

Well, "butter my biscuits!" While I was playing peek-a-boo around the palm trees, I almost missed the entertainment on the porch! Thank you meander, carry on  Nice soothing summer's eve music by the Porch Party Records. I'll be back with some poetry after I listen to some more music while I relax on the porch swing.

.


----------



## Lara (Aug 14, 2015)

moments
through poems shared
across the seas
across the hemispheres 
our hearts and minds 
connect                     ~ _Lara
_
“Sometimes it's the same moments that take your breath away 
that breathe purpose and love back into your life.”
~Steve Maraboli, _Unapologetically You: Reflections on Life and the Human Experience
_
This video is beautiful relaxing music that plays for 3 hours. 
I listened to it this morning as I pruned my plants and flowers out in the sunroom:


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 17, 2015)

I listened to a little of the relaxing music video, Lara, and like it.  Enjoy the shade!


----------



## Lara (Sep 7, 2015)

^meander, that warms my heart just looking at it ^

*On the porch's sunny side
Icy sweet tea satisfies
Gentle breezes, skirts it teases
Tune the band and take my hand
Come let's dance! Jazz perchance?
~Lara

*"Good Time Boogie" from Goodtimejazz.net


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 7, 2015)

That was nice, Lara....I brought Uncle Joel and his friends with me!


----------



## Lara (Sep 9, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> I brought Uncle Joel and his friends with me!


^ I grinned the whole time I watched this, meanderer. So endearing and fun. Pure unadulterated music. No frills.
Question: The lady in the back…what instrument is she playing?? Looks like a siphon of sorts.

Here's some more porch entertainment. No frills except that pearl embellished (or abalone shell?) guitar neck…NICE


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 15, 2015)

Jamming Oldtime music on a porch in Hampshire County, WV West Virginia.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

Awesome music. Reminds me of my gramma who had perfect pitch. She could play the spoons and the saw. Thanks for triggering some beautiful memories.


----------



## Lara (Sep 15, 2015)

I don't know how you do it. I looked high and low for some jammin on porches and it's nearly impossible. So many instruments on that little porch. Good one!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 16, 2015)

Here's Warner Williams and Friends Jammin' on the Porch.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 16, 2015)

I love the blues!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 16, 2015)

Here is a poem which I wrote for Nona.  

Wings: For The Luminous Lady

Every time I look at you
I feel the brush of wings,
Angels in the morning
And the silent bird that sings.
Dancing in my gypsy-blue
On the burning-green of light,
I trust the flaming feathers
That your smile has set to flight.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 17, 2015)

John Fogerty - My Toot Toot  Another fun and rare John Fogerty tune. For more on John Fogert visit his website at www.johnfogerty.com .


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 17, 2015)

[h=1]The Porch of Peace[/h]


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 18, 2015)

Nice one Jim...Thanks


----------



## Lara (Sep 18, 2015)

Nona will love your poem, shalimar! Your expressiveness is beautiful and so well written. So true of Nona too. 

Thanks for stopping by AZJim or I wouldn't have noticed all the fun going on in here still. So, turn up the porch light...time for me to recite a poem soon (calm down everyone, contain your excitement) and enjoy meanderer's many jammin' friends spilling off the porch onto the front lawn. They're coming out of the woodwork! 

I'm CRAZY about Steve Melton's Cowboy Poetry!!...and John Fogerty's Crawdads & Corn-on-the-cob party and music fun. Thank you meanderer for providing such fun music so indigenous to the south. 

Here's another guest to show up on our porch from South Carolina. There are 4 songs. I think he warms up after the first.

Notice the mesmerizing gentle breeze swaying the palm fronds:


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2015)

"I believe he told me true, the right thing's always the hardest to do."  Love that!  Also liked the palms in the background, putting their palms together for Jason!  HAHA!  Thank you, ma'am!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 22, 2015)

Here's A little Blackberry Blossom, Drunken Sailor and Old Joe Clark by Monica Lobser (banjo) and Lynn Eschbach (guitar).


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 26, 2015)

Lara said:


> ^ I grinned the whole time I watched this, meanderer. So endearing and fun. Pure unadulterated music. No frills.
> Question: The lady in the back…what instrument is she playing?? Looks like a siphon of sorts.
> 
> Here's some more porch entertainment. No frills except that pearl embellished (or abalone shell?) guitar neck…NICE



That was fun, Lara. Reminds me of some of our old get togethers way back when.


----------



## Lara (Sep 26, 2015)

Good photo Pappy. I didn't know you had musical talent. It must have given you untold pleasure. I can't imagine. Lyle Lovett's porch song was good…thx, m


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 27, 2015)

Notice that the fellow has a tambourine on the floor, to tap his foot on.  Cool idea!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Lara (Sep 28, 2015)

What a treasure these musical pieces are. I'm really enjoying each one and must say, you have a way of inviting the perfect friends to enhance our Porch Party. 

And now for the highlight (haha), it's time for another poetry reading:

*Autumn*

Every step time takes

upon harvested fields

leaves footprints in autumn's

bountiful memories

now bedding down for

winter's silent slumber  ~ Lara


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank Ye, Lara!  Winter's silent slumber, sounds good!


----------



## ndynt (Sep 29, 2015)

Nice, Lara.  Love the image, also.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 2, 2015)

"Way back in 1964, New York filmmaker, David Hoffman was headed down with his new 16mm hand help camera (weight 49 lbs!) to spend three weeks driving the backcountry around Madison County, North Carolina, in the center of Appalachia, with the 82 year old founder of the pioneer Asheville Mountain Music and Dance Festival, Bascom Lamar Lunsford. The resulting film, "Bluegrass Roots" lets you hear and experience the hard scrabbling, dirt road real people sounds that dominated the back country of the southern mountains 50 years ago".


----------



## Lara (Oct 2, 2015)

Thank you for posting that. You weren't kidding when you said, "Bluegrass Roots….hard scrabbling, dirt road real people sounds that dominated the back country of the southern mountains 50 years ago."…fun and interesting to watch.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 2, 2015)

Awesome stuff. I wonder if I can transpose some of that sound to my piano? I grew up square dancing with my mother who was raised in the great plains of Saskatchewan.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2015)

Lovely autumn poem and picture Lara.


----------



## Lara (Oct 3, 2015)

Thank you SeaBreeze…

*The porch lights are always on.*


----------



## Lara (Oct 4, 2015)

*the broom*

*witches say brooms
during full moons
will stand in a room
on their own
**
their claim impugned
for here is a broom
cleaning a room
full moon it is not

center of gravity
balanced strategy
moon depravity
no twitch of my nose

it just posed* ~ Lara _(aka melanie in the online-literature forum where a lot of my poems were first written)_

(It was easy to do, been there for 5 hours, looking a little odd but going strong. 
I've walked all around it, shaking the floor. I think I'll spook someone when Halloween comes.
What I don't get is why it keeps falling over when it's in the closet leaning against the wall!)


----------



## rider1046 (Oct 4, 2015)

Enjoying peeking inside your diary.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 5, 2015)

This song was inspired by the confluence of the Mississippi and Ohio Rivers in Cairo, Illinois.


----------



## Lara (Oct 5, 2015)

meanderer…thank you for another porch music video. I don't know how you do it! This thread is a great collection of these porch songs because they are nearly impossible to find. I know I'm all out of resources.

Rider….come and set a spell. Anytime  Here, I've poured you somethin' tall and strong….sweet ice tea 

Here you go Rider:  http://www.vevo.com/watch/alan-jackson/its-five-o-clock-somewhere/USAV60300009


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 5, 2015)

A porch in Gordonton, North Carolina. Photo in hands taken in 1939.  Picture snapped in 2011.






Enlarged photo: http://memory.loc.gov/pnp/fsa/8b33000/8b33900/8b33922v.jpg


----------



## rider1046 (Oct 5, 2015)

That is a neat photo, Nancy. Love it!
Al


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 5, 2015)

What a cool idea, for a picture!  Thanks, Nancy!


----------



## Lara (Oct 6, 2015)

Very clever Nancy. Here's a tall glass of of ice tea for you too…or would you prefer a Mimosa? Ameriscot is having a Mimosa drink and brought a cheese tray with French bread, assorted crackers, oatcakes, and some pate. Shalimar brought Canadian Blackberry pie and fudge. Enjoy.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 6, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> A porch in Gordonton, North Carolina. Photo in hands taken in 1939.  Picture snapped in 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is the porch, hidden behind the picture.





and the picture.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 6, 2015)

Lara said:


> .... Here's a tall glass of of ice tea for you too…or would you prefer a Mimosa? Ameriscot is having a Mimosa drink and brought a cheese tray with French bread, assorted crackers, oatcakes, and some pate. Shalimar brought Canadian Blackberry pie and fudge. Enjoy.



Thanks!  So far it looks like I've only brought Pop Kola. Never heard of it before, so thought I'd give it a try. I'll sneak back home and bring some food.


----------



## Lara (Oct 6, 2015)

Sounds good Nancy! 

It's a beautiful 
Autumn Day in *North Carolina*:


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm back with cupcakes. nthego:


----------



## Lara (Oct 6, 2015)

*HaHa Nancy...Yummy, I'll take one!
*


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 6, 2015)

I believe those two have been tasting a little too much of that hard apple cider.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 6, 2015)

Cupcakes! I love shoes. Lol. If  people are hungry enough, I will bring Tortiere, a wonderful Québécois meat pie. The food in Quebec is to die for.


----------



## Lara (Oct 9, 2015)

Bring it on, Shalimar…
we're always up for good cookin'


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Shalimar (Oct 10, 2015)

Beautiful fall scenes. So reminiscent of when the maple leaves turn colour here in the land of green so close to the rainforest.


----------



## Lara (Oct 11, 2015)

*Beautiful Autumn music for our porch gathering, meanderer 
and thank you Shalimar for bringing the Tortiere Québécois meat pies! 
Warm and delish!*


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 11, 2015)

Glad you enjoyed them Lara.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 11, 2015)

It is Canadian Thanksgiving tomorrow, perhaps I should bring some Nanaimo bars, a dessert invented less than an hour north of where I live.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 11, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> It is Canadian Thanksgiving tomorrow, perhaps I should bring some Nanaimo bars, a dessert invented less than an hour north of where I live.


...I can just picture one!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 11, 2015)

Thank you Meanderer. They truly are wonderful. I serve them every Thanksgiving along with pumpkin pie. This year it will be on a houseboat.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 11, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving, Canada!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 11, 2015)

Thank you Annie! I am looking forward to it. There will be guitar music, singing also.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Shalimar (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks Meanderer.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 15, 2015)

Holly Williams—the daughter of Hank Williams, Jr., and granddaughter of Hank Sr.— is forging her own path.
*Back Porch Session with Holly Williams
*


----------



## Lara (Oct 16, 2015)

Good find! Love that southern porch.
Here's some *Pickin' on The Porch *doing* "Cow Girl Annie". *
Watch this one long enough to hear what he does with those things in his hands. Have never seen that before…ever.
What are those things and how does he ever get a sharp, loud, consistent beat with those??


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 16, 2015)

Wow!  What a pair!  The sticks seem like wooden versions of spoons, but never leave his hand, or touch his knee. ?? The stick Brother, sure doesn't have arthritis in his hands! Closest I found was a pair of claves!  Hand percussion.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Lara (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Lara (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Lara (Oct 25, 2015)

The Fuller Family


----------



## Lara (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Lara (Nov 1, 2015)

The *LUDWIGSBURG PUMPKIN FESTIVAL* in Germany has agreed to install 
their exhibit on our front porch lawn in exchange for our Southern Hospitality
http://www.germany.info/Vertretung/...6-Ludwigsburg/LudwigsburgPumpkinFestival.html


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 1, 2015)

Love your last two posts, Lara!


----------



## Lara (Nov 1, 2015)

Thank you Ameriscot. Good to see you!


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 1, 2015)

Good to see you!  I'm always around.  I'll be getting back to my diary when we head off to the winter sunshine.


----------



## Lara (Dec 10, 2015)

*M*eRRy *C*hRiStMaS 
_from my porch to yours...

_


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 17, 2015)

Merry Christmas,Lara!


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Mar 1, 2016)

Gosh where is the "like" button.  LOL  Love the name of your diary and your poetry too!


----------



## Lara (Jul 14, 2017)

Thank you @AutumnofMyLife. I was out when you posted, sorry I missed you! Come on back and welcome to my southern porch!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Falcon (Jul 14, 2017)

LUV  It !    Sure  toe tapping music !   YEE  HAH  !!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 15, 2017)

Glad to see that your porch has been dusted off and open for music, Lara!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2017)

I agree with Meanderer, nice to see your porch again. :sentimental:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 17, 2017)

Porch Swing Slidin'- Justin Johnson


----------



## drifter (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks for the poetry and the music drifting outward from your porch. Beautiful even though I listen from afar.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Shalimar (Jul 23, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 39645


Ohhhhhhh. My dream home.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2017)

Random Porch Music With Goats


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 30, 2017)

[h=1]Mandihiza Rahitsikitsika ! (Play Music on the porch day 2016)[/h]
Having fun with some friends for "Play Music on the porch day " the 27th of August 2016, In the Street of Mandroseza, Antananarivo, Madagasikara. Onitina and Diary on the Vocals, Tanjona "Piukipiu" on the Guitar and Myself Tokinomena "DoWz" Andry on the "Valiha".


----------



## Lara (Jun 18, 2019)

"Now listen here Sweet Baby, I get them Blues..."






How did I fall asleep for a couple of years on this Porch Swing?? 
Thanks for keeping it going Meanderer, SeaBreeze, RadishRose, Shalimar and others. 
I've enjoyed catching up!!

How about some Shrimp and Grits with those "blues" ?! 
Ala "Poogan's Porch" in Charleston South Carolina!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 18, 2019)

Oh my, Lara I just love them! Tuba Skinny! Thank You.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Jun 18, 2019)

RadishRose, they are so cute and fun! I never saw them before!

I edited my post to add some Shrimp & Grits above...

Afterall, we have to have some warm southern hospitality with those "blues"! mmmm :grouphug:


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 18, 2019)

Oh yes, I'll just have a "tiny taste".....  Thank you, ma'am, I declare!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 18, 2019)

Welcome home Lara, those shrimp sound sooo good, never had grits but I'd love to try them, if you're cookin' I know they'll be delicious! :topsy_turvy:


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 18, 2019)

This one is a repeating favorite!


----------



## Lara (Jun 18, 2019)

...another from "Tuba Skinny". Wait to see both couples dancing...they're fun...






Sweet Tea anyone?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 18, 2019)

Lara said:


> ...another from "Tuba Skinny". Wait to see both couples dancing...they're fun...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please, I have a friend, formerly of the 82nd Airborne who introduced me to delicious Sweet Tea. I introduced him to the iconic Canadian classic, Nanaimo Bars, now in a variety of flavours.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 18, 2019)

Love the blues! Gonna keep listening to this until I can play it on my grammas piano, which I inherited along with her playing by ear. Lol


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2019)

*Porsche song*


----------



## Pappy (Jun 19, 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Come back home[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]to where[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]the Southern Pines sway[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Back to the house[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]where[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]the warped boards grey[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Gravel road[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]for a drive way[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Grass growing[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]in the middle[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Between the ruts[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]and where the car stays[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Front porch swing[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]flaking green paint[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Remember the day[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I gave you a ring[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]You gave me a kiss[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]All that I may miss[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Come back home[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]to where[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]the Southern Pines sway[/FONT]


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2019)

Lara said:


> ...another from "Tuba Skinny". Wait to see both couples dancing...they're fun...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a great thread Lara. Great instrumentalists and crazy good dancers.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2019)

Ohhhhh, I want to live here. Thanks RR. In particular, the first pic draws me in.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2019)

Angels in Heaven - Chris Rodrigues & the Spoon Lady


----------



## Pappy (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Jun 20, 2019)

Help yourself to some Slow Smoked BBQ on the Front Porch.
See the "smoked bbq" delivery at the .15 second mark in the video lol nthego:


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 20, 2019)

Cajun Porchin' Band


----------



## Lara (Jun 20, 2019)

RadishRose, that looks like one fun group of good people. Talented too on that Southern Porch
Here's a familiar guest that showed up today...au casual
Surprise! 






Mmmmm...Warm Georgia Peach Cobbler 
topped with cold Homemade Ice Cream


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 21, 2019)

A Bluegrass Music Classic - On The Porch


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 22, 2019)

I'm gonna squeeze this one in, because I think it's a good fit!

Alan Jackson - Small Town Southern Man


----------



## Pappy (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Jun 22, 2019)

Pappy, I decided to make something (for real) to add to your beautiful country porch post, so I went in my kitchen and made, what I'm calling, my Sweet Southern Pineapple Frappé. It's a beautiful day here in NC so I took this pic outside on my back deck (just imagine it's a front porch lol). 

It's only 4 ingredients: Fresh very-ripe Pineapple(I partially froze chunks), TJ's Vanilla ice-cream, spring water Ice cubes, and unsweetened almond milk (or you can use any kind of milk or juice...just enough for blending. Then I added a sprig of mint. The striped straw is the old-fashioned paper kind.

My table garden in the photo is mint, thyme, and a red geranium. I should have used my salmon pink geranium in the pic to match your table setting. Oh well. There's a wind chime hanging where the bird feeder was because hawks were eyeing my birdies, the squirrels were hoarding the seeds, and my dogs were chasing the squirrels and barking. All's quiet now with only a chime or two in the summer breeze.  

Taken with my iPhone...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 22, 2019)

Yummmmm.am I invited?  If so, shall I bring blackberry pie?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 22, 2019)

I’ll break the cheese tray and crackers. 
That drink looks so good.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Shalimar (Jun 22, 2019)

Soooo hungry now.


----------



## Lara (Jun 22, 2019)

Keesha those platters are so colorful and healthy. Is that Foccacia Bread? 
Yes, I zeroed right in on the one with the most carbs:whoops:

Shalimar! You DO make the best Blackberry Pie around!!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 23, 2019)

Thanks Lara!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 23, 2019)

Lara said:


> Keesha those platters are so colorful and healthy. Is that Foccacia Bread?
> Yes, I zeroed right in on the one with the most carbs:whoops:


Why thank you. We like colourful & healthy. 
Yes thats Focaccia bread if that’s what you like. :yes: 
Wouldn’t it be nice if we really could meet for lunch ? :rose:


----------



## Lara (Jun 23, 2019)

Wait for the 1 minute mark...Porch party scene from "The Big Easy" (1987) with a very young Dennis Quaid and Ellen Barkin. Cajun dancing scene from the French Quarter. Oh, and yes keesha,  lunch WOULD be nice! I'm sure there's a porch party somewhere between us we can meet and sip a mint julep or 2 *cheers*


----------



## Pappy (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 24, 2019)

I'm not that big on country but I love Cajun!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 24, 2019)

Awwwwwww! :bowknot:


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 24, 2019)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 66822



Looks like Gary O's new place in town painted pink, with his neighbors and us. There's more in the house too layful:


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 24, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Looks like Gary O's new place in town painted pink, with his neighbors and us. There's more in the house too layful:



They're waiting for Alvin and the chipmunks!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 24, 2019)

Oh, little Carl?


----------



## Lara (Jun 25, 2019)

I created another non-alcoholic southern porch drink! Super quick and easy! 

1. Poured a can of *La Croix Sparkling Water** (Lime Essence in it already) *into a champagne glass

2. Added a chunk of very sweet seedless *Watermelon* ripened to perfection

3. Chilled it for an hour or so in the fridge. 

At first, I was disappointed that the water didn't taste like watermelon BUT was thrilled when I realized that the chunk of watermelon was infused with this sparkling fresh essence of lime and fizz. YUM!

Photo was taken with my iPhone


----------



## Keesha (Jun 25, 2019)

Cheers Lara. Your watermelon with my pure lemonade 

:cheers:


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 25, 2019)

They are wonderful drinks. I'm partial to watermelon!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> They're waiting for Alvin and the chipmunks!


And that cat we saw here once who resembled Sifuphil? Asian garments and all.


----------



## Lara (Jun 26, 2019)

Oh your lemonade is lovely, Keesha!! We'll meet here and sip away at the Chesapeake Bay Inn, Virginia


----------



## Pappy (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 26, 2019)

Lara said:


> Oh your lemonade is lovely, Keesha!! We'll meet here and sip away at the Chesapeake Bay Inn, Virginia


That looks perfect Lara. See you there this afternoon 
Ill be wearing my yellow sundress with a big floppy straw hat :grin:


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Jun 26, 2019)

Keesha said:


> That looks perfect Lara. See you there this afternoon
> Ill be wearing my yellow sundress with a big floppy straw hat :grin:


I just thought I'd wear this old thang:bowknot:.....lol






Meanderer and Pappy, those porches look so warm and inviting!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 26, 2019)

Oh, Fiddle-Dee-Dee!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 26, 2019)

But of course. I’ve got this simple smock and shan’t forget my sun hat.
We shall take a stroll , shall we.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 26, 2019)

That fab hat belongs at Ascot


----------



## Keesha (Jun 26, 2019)

Why thank you RaddishRose. I brought you ladies some lovely flowers 
A bouquet each. 





>


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 26, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Why thank you RaddishRose. I brought you ladies some lovely flowers
> A bouquet each.



Why, Keesha Darlin', I declare I've neveh seen such a delightfully lovely bouquet such as this fine one you kindly bestowed . Upon my soul, I do declare you're purely a fine, fine lady.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 26, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Why, Keesha Darlin', I declare I've neveh seen such a delightfully lovely bouquet such as this fine one you kindly bestowed . Upon my soul, I do declare you're purely a fine, fine lady.



Yes Darlin’ they really are. I gathered them there in the woods down yonder where the wind was a howlin’.  Surprisin ‘ this old hat didn’t go a blowin’ 


Such southur-rn hospitalitee from ya all


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 26, 2019)

Well, ya'll set a spell with me sistah Keesha and bang down one of these fine Mint Juleps with me.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 26, 2019)

How utterly delightful. Just so happens I brought something to snack on. 
How our Lara loves these little treats.


And knowing how much you two ladies luv’ ya wader Melon. 


Wader melon cubes.
 Them there are so darn tasty. 
Yes ma’me. :yes:


----------



## Lara (Jun 26, 2019)

Thank you Keesha and RadishRose. Oh so lovely and classy...flowers, Mint Juleps, and delightful treats. 

Listen to this beautiful Pan Flute music. Outdoors...by the garden swing 
while reading the Poetry (below) and enjoying good friends, good food/drinks, and good conversation






Front Porch Afternoon Poetry
_Lyrics by Jamey Johnson_

Sittin' here countin' the cars going by
In a hour must a been one or two
The sheets are flappin' on momma's clothes line
Its an old front porch swing afternoon

I can hear music from somewhere inside
The faint sound of a Hank Williams tune
I just caught the smell of a blackberry pie
On this old front porch swing afternoon

And ooo oooo ooo 
Feel that breeze blowin'
That magnolia showing her blooms
On this old front porch swing afternoon

That old dog is laying under grandpa's old chair
He ain't looking for nothing to do
And that tractor is stirrin' up dust over there
On this old front porch swing afternoon

I can see grandma now in her old checkered dress
Beatin' a rug with her broom
The clouds are a churnin' coming in from the west
On this old front porch swing afternoon

And ooo oooo ooo
Feel that breeze blowin'
The sun will be going down soon
On an old front porch swing afternoon


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2019)

That was lovely, Lara.

Keesha, the snacks were perfection!

It's a lovely morning for a pancake breakfast on the porch


----------



## Keesha (Jun 27, 2019)

Good morning ladies and gents! Thank you RaddishRose. They did full the spot.
PANCAKES. Oh how I love them mornin’ flat cakes. 
The preserves look divine. Is that tart cranberry preserve Rosey girl?:love_heart:


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Good morning ladies and gents! Thank you RaddishRose. They did full the spot.
> PANCAKES. Oh how I love them mornin’ flat cakes.
> The preserves look divine. Is that tart cranberry preserve Rosey girl?:love_heart:



I do believe it is tart cranberry Keesha dear. :love_heart:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 27, 2019)

Simple pleasures.


----------



## Lara (Jun 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I do believe it is tart cranberry Keesha dear. :love_heart:


:bowknot:It can be anything you want it to be here, RR and K...if you believe :laugh:

Aunt Bea...love that simple life vintage photo. I gave an old antique wooden bowl exactly like that to my sister.

Here are 2 Local groups from my neck of the woods at UNC Chapel Hill NC. 

Here's a safe link for the "UNC Center For The Study of The American South"..."Music on The Porch"
https://south.unc.edu/category/music-on-the-porch/


----------



## Lara (Jun 27, 2019)

Southern Etiquette...Ramsey Finishing School for Young Ladies


----------



## Keesha (Jun 27, 2019)

Lara said:


> Southern Etiquette...Ramsey Finishing School for Young Ladies


Did you go?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2019)

If that's anything like the _Gordon_ Ramsay finishing school, those girls are finished, alright!layful:


----------



## Keesha (Jun 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> If that's anything like the _Gordon_ Ramsey finishing school, those girls are finished, alright!


:lofl: 
Whats it like? Have you been?
The most I took was home economies. We basically learned to wash dishes  & serve tea & crackers! 
Later we learned how to sew aprons and skirts. There wasn’t much taught about etiquette.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2019)

Keesha said:


> :lofl:
> Whats it like? Have you been?
> The most I took was home economies. We basically learned to wash dishes  & serve tea & crackers!
> Later we learned how to sew aprons and skirts. There wasn’t much taught about etiquette.



Had Home Ec in school, the same skirt, apron, made jelly, cookies set the table, much like you Keesha. But I also went to Ballroom Dance and Deportment class when I was 11/12 with some other girls from my neighborhood. I didn't want to.  I liked my tap and jazz dancing school better.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Had Home Ec in school, the same skirt, apron, made jelly, cookies set the table, much like you Keesha. But I also went to Ballroom Dance and Deportment class when I was 11/12 with some other girls from my neighborhood. I didn't want to.  I liked my tap and jazz dancing school better.


You’re kidding. That’s cool. I took ballet and tap for years and liked it a lot but I don’t ever remember etiquette school. There might have been some, I just didn’t know of any. With the rich & wealthy they had ‘coming out’ celebrations with balls and other ceremonies. They were super elaborate but I never understood them.


----------



## Lara (Jun 27, 2019)

_Ladies(and gentlemen lol), you are cordially  invited_...to watch a video demo of a gal being dressed in historical Edwardian, Victorian Lingerie from start to finish outside for this pretty porch party! 

RadishRose and Keesha...I never went to a finishing school nor etiquette. I guess my mother was my example. She wasn't all prim and proper, just relaxed and common sense...like Harriet (wife of Ozzie in the tv sitcom). I'm not saying I turned out that way:turnaround: lol.  She was a class act in a natural way.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2019)

My my, Lara-Lee, I declare, what fancy undergarments those ladies have. And right outside, in front of all those people, my how things have changed in this new century! I can't declare enough!

LOL Lara, like you, I learned more from my own mother in the short time she was here, than I ever learned from that stupid Ballroom Dance class. It was only one year, anyway.

Keesha, you may be speaking of the Debutante Balls. No I didn't run with that crowd, that's for sure.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2019)

Meanderer said:


>



It's a beautiful truth!   And so cute.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 27, 2019)

Lara said:


> _Ladies(and gentlemen lol), you are cordially  invited_...to watch a video demo of a gal being dressed in historical Edwardian, Victorian Lingerie from start to finish outside for this pretty porch party!
> 
> RadishRose and Keesha...I never went to a finishing school nor etiquette. I guess my mother was my example. She wasn't all prim and proper, just relaxed and common sense...like Harriet (wife of Ozzie in the tv sitcom). I'm not saying I turned out that way:turnaround: lol.  She was a class act in a natural way.


Up to five petticoats? I’ve always admired the clothing these people wore but considering how rare they bathed, I can’t imagine living like that. 



RadishRose said:


> My my, Lara-Lee, I declare, what fancy undergarments those ladies have. And right outside, in front of all those people, my how things have changed in this new century! I can't declare enough!
> 
> LOL Lara, like you, I learned more from my own mother in the short time she was here, than I ever learned from that stupid Ballroom Dance class. It was only one year, anyway.
> 
> Keesha, you may be speaking of the Debutante Balls. No I didn't run with that crowd, that's for sure.


Good mothering clearly paid off well. Debutante Balls. That’s what they were called and I was invited to one. Apparently I wore the wrong clothes and did everything wrong but the invitation didn’t come with clear instructions. It was far too stuck up for my liking. Lol.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 27, 2019)

Back porch bubble party....

Bubbles in the air
Laughter…
Can you hear it?


----------



## Lara (Jun 28, 2019)

OooOOoooOoOOOOoooohhh...Bubbles & Laughter....what could be better!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 28, 2019)

Seeker said:


> View attachment 66961
> 
> Back porch bubble party....
> 
> ...



A beautiful place!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 29, 2019)

Happy 125th Birthday, Everett Public Library!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2019)

Now, there' a porch-party! Love the hats.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2019)

@Lara , use your browser's settings to enlarge the fonts. (zoom) I have mine at 170%.

I discovered if a pic is too small, people can click on it and in another page it will be larger.

More often now, instead of saving a pic from the web, I right click on it and choose Copy URL...then use the pic immediately by pasting  the URL.

Have  good day, Porch Lady!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 30, 2019)

Welcome porch "Best Friends"!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> Welcome porch "Best Friends"!
> View attachment 71466View attachment 71466


Awwww, I love them!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 30, 2019)

Whatever you are doing looks amazing RaddishRose. The watercolour photos you are choosing are incredible.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Whatever you are doing looks amazing RaddishRose. The watercolour photos you are choosing are incredible.


Thanks Keesha. I save flower images sometimes. I really love them.

For you.....


----------



## Keesha (Jun 30, 2019)

Awwww.... thanks so much. 
The only thing I’m disappointed about is that I can’t scoop it. It won’t let me but I’ll have to find my own. It just shows that we ladies have good taste.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 2, 2019)

This took me a few minutes


----------



## Keesha (Jul 2, 2019)

Funny Meanderer but it’s NOT a beautiful flour picture. .... lol


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Funny Meanderer but it’s NOT a beautiful flour picture. .... lol


*No, but you can scoop it!*


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 2, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> *No, but you can scoop it!*


 You've outdone yourself!


----------



## Lara (Jul 2, 2019)

Took me awhile too


----------



## Keesha (Jul 2, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> *No, but you can scoop it!*


Ahhh.... Touché!


----------



## Ferocious (Jul 3, 2019)

Lara........

Well I've swam all the way across the briny
to sit on your porch all lovely and shiny,
your directions were wrong, and so instead,
I'm watching a mouse in your dusty old shed.

Now what I need is a good cup of tea,
and somewhere to go to have quick pee,
I'll have a big glass of you sweet 'apple jack',
to give me the strength to swim all the way back.........


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Jul 5, 2019)

Ferocious said:


> Lara........
> Well I've swam all the way across the briny
> to sit on your porch all lovely and shiny,
> your directions were wrong, and so instead,
> ...


Lot's of giggles on the front porch going on right now! Sweet Apple Jack for all. I invited the Savannah Sipping Society ladies to join us and all of SF while you give a poetry reading. Your poem is absolutely delightful. And to thank you properly I've included a recipe for Apple Pie Moonshine and a pic of the Savannah Sipping Society ladies who, btw, are all quite smitten with you right now lol!

Apple Pie Moonshine Recipe: https://brewhaus.com/blog/apple-pie-moonshine-vs-applejack-plus-recipe/

Southern Sipping Society: https://www.eastbaytimes.com/2017/0...g-society-celebrates-the-power-of-friendship/


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Ferocious (Jul 6, 2019)

Lara said:


> Lot's of giggles on the front porch going on right now! Sweet Apple Jack for all. I invited the Savannah Sipping Society ladies to join us and all of SF while you give a poetry reading. Your poem is absolutely delightful. And to thank you properly I've included a recipe for my Apple Pie Moonshine and a pic of the Savannah Sipping Society ladies who, btw, are all quite smitten with you right now lol!
> 
> Apple Pie Moonshine Recipe: https://brewhaus.com/blog/apple-pie-moonshine-vs-applejack-plus-recipe/
> 
> ...



Dear Lara and lovely ladies.....


I've not much happening between my ears,
but there ain't much wrong with my two blue 'seeyers',
You lovely ladies with your happy  grins,
get me to thinking,     'Who Dares Wins',

Should I be bold,  join in with their glee
would they perhaps, make a meal out of me?
It's been reported, that such ladies eat men,
by the looks on their faces, they already had ten.


If Ireland could be shifted, out of the way,
we could wave to each other, any time of the day, 
but I think I'll stay safe, right here instead,
blowing kisses and smiles, from  Holyhead.  




Thank you for the recipe, much appreciated, however, me being somewhat reserved (another word for 'coward'  ), I'll just send those lovely ladies my warm regards..........


----------



## Lara (Jul 7, 2019)

Thank you for another wonderful poetry reading on the porch @Ferocious 
Join us this evening for some very special outdoor music by candlelight 
I think Breea's voice has a clear pure beautiful sound. They're cute.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 7, 2019)

That was fun!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 7, 2019)

*Just to be different Lara, I brought my cotton candy machine to your porch party. Everyone gets a free cotton candy. 

*


----------



## Lara (Jul 7, 2019)

Oh Oh!! I have never seen such pretty cotton candy!
They look like big fluffy Southern White & Pink Magnolia Blossoms!
Perfect for our Southern Porch Party. Thank you @Pappy!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 7, 2019)

@Lara do you serve any sweet tea here or is it BYO??


----------



## Lara (Jul 7, 2019)

KenN Tx said:
			
		

> @Lara do you serve any sweet tea here or is it BYO??


Oh Sugar, 
_S__weet tea is the champagne of the south!_ 
So we have a big ol' sweet ice tea waitin' just for you...


----------



## Ferocious (Jul 7, 2019)

Lara said:


> Oh Sugar,
> _S__weet tea is the champagne of the south!_
> So we have a big ol' sweet ice tea waitin' just for you...


Mmmmm.....I'll have mine in a bucket....


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 7, 2019)

Shrimp Etoufee' anyone?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 7, 2019)

First time I've been here. *waves hi to everyone*  Looks like a comfy place!


----------



## Lara (Jul 7, 2019)

Hi @Ruthanne  OH! And @RadishRose, thank you for gracing us with your Shrimp Etoufeé
There's room on the porch swing for you. Come a sit a spell.
Plenty of Sweet Tea too


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 7, 2019)

I declare Lara, if that ol' Jim Beam distillery hadn't blown sky high last week with 45,000 barrels flambe'd, I believe I would have asked for a nip of that bourbon in my sweet tea.  

But thank you kindly.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 7, 2019)

Hi Lara and RR.  Nice to see you.  That shrimp and tea look so good!  I haven't eaten dinner yet either.  I brought a little appetizer, some veggies n dips:


----------



## Lara (Jul 7, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I declare Lara, if that ol' Jim Beam distillery hadn't blown sky high last week with 45,000 barrels flambe'd, I believe I would have asked for a nip of that bourbon in my sweet tea.  View attachment 71947


Aww @RadishRose, you drank all your lipstick off already  Bless your heart


----------



## Lara (Jul 7, 2019)

@Ruthanne, that is one beautiful display of freshness and I'll just bet you grew it all in your own garden. Because that's what we southern gals do 

I think I'll balance it out by making one of those Southern Ambrosia Salads where you dump in cans of pineapple tidbits and orange segments, add seedless grapes, mix in some coconut flakes, mini marshmallows, maraschino cherry halves, pecans, and stir it all together with processed Cool Whip 

Seriously, your veggie platter looks so yummy!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 7, 2019)

Lara said:


> @Ruthanne, that is one beautiful display of freshness and I'll just bet you grew it all in your own garden.
> 
> I think I'll balance it out by making one of those Southern Ambrosia Salads where you pour cans of pineapple tidbits and orange segments, add seedless grapes, mix in some coconut flakes, mini marshmallows, maraschino cherry halves, pecans, and stir it all together with processed Cool Whip
> 
> Seriously, your veggie platter looks so yummy!


Thanks.  Your Ambrosia sounds to die for...so yummy!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I declare Lara, if that ol' Jim Beam distillery hadn't blown sky high last week with 45,000 barrels flambe'd, I believe I would have asked for a nip of that bourbon in my sweet tea.  View attachment 71947
> 
> But thank you kindly.


...all those rackhouses.....gone with the wind!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 8, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


>


I love this porch with these huge Staghorn ferns; looks like 3 varieties. One on the left pillar, on one the rear (center) and one or two on the wall of the house.

They are into plants; the lady on the left even wears a flower pot for a hat!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 8, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I love this porch with these huge Staghorn ferns; looks like 3 varieties. One on the left pillar, on one the rear (center) and one or two on the wall of the house.
> 
> They are into plants; the lady on the left even wears a flower pot for a hat!


I always think about the clothing, laundry, and ironing it took to look presentable in the summer heat.


----------



## Lara (Jul 8, 2019)

Ménilimontant - _Avalon Jazz Band_




Translation into English: https://www.musixmatch.com/lyrics/Avalon-Jazz-Band/Ménilmontant/translation/english


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 13, 2019)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 72487


Start video and click on attachment!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Jul 30, 2019)

Ever feel like a square peg in a round hole?


----------



## Lara (Aug 1, 2019)

_Southern ladies are like teabags_
_You never know how strong they are_
_Until they're in hot water_


----------



## Lara (Aug 1, 2019)

Ollie Mae and Aunt Altha 
(pronounced Ain't Althie. With a southern twang) 
sittin' on the porch  at the Sugar Pie Farmhouse 
True story


----------



## Lara (Aug 1, 2019)

Lawd have mercy. If it ain't Dolly Parton signin' on our porch...

"Sittin' On The Front Porch Swing"


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 1, 2019)

Smoothin' on the porch!!
.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 1, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Smoothin' on the porch!!
> .
> View attachment 73675


That's you and Mrs. K!


----------



## Lara (Aug 1, 2019)

Is it? If not it sure looks like them! That kodak moment is sweet as a peach


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 1, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> That's you and Mrs. K!





Lara said:


> Is it? If not it sure looks like them! That kodak moment is sweet as a peach



Yes it us....


----------



## Lara (Aug 5, 2019)

_Designing Women..._


----------



## Lara (Aug 5, 2019)

Southern girls can teach anyone to flirt ...
Slowly lower your eyelashes
Listen carefully to everything he says
Speak r-e-a-l slow


----------



## Lara (Aug 8, 2019)

_The most beautiful voice in the world 
is that of an educated Southern woman. _
_~ Winston Churchill





_


----------



## Lara (Aug 8, 2019)

Ya might wanna turn your volume down cuz this could git a bit annoying 
Buckle yer seatbelt...


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 8, 2019)

Lara said:


> Ya might wanna turn your volume down cuz this could git a bit annoying
> Buckle yer seatbelt...


you dont talk like that do you Lara, ....not that I mind...


----------



## Lara (Aug 8, 2019)

hypochondriac said:
			
		

> you don't talk like that do you Lara....not that I mind...


No, because I moved all over the place every 3 years of my developmental age. I was once told by an Aussie that I had an educated accent, whatever that is . I'm just playing around with the southern culture for now. Btw, some men think the southern drawl is sexy. I've heard some people describe it as a romance accent.

I've lived in the south now for the past 30 years...not in the deep south though...which would be Mississippi, Georgia, Alabama, Kentucky, Louisiana, and maybe Tennessee...the Bible Belt they call it. I've lived in mostly in San Diego, Virginia, NCarolina, and Florida. I wonder sometimes if I'm picking up any southern subtleties but I don't think so.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 8, 2019)

Lyrics


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 20, 2019)

The Front Porch: Southern Romance Home Renovation Series Episode 8


----------



## Lara (Aug 20, 2019)

Meanderer! I love love love that uniquely charming porch and sweet reunion Tea Party!  
That video is a keeper ❤


----------



## Lara (Aug 20, 2019)

Sweet Southern Poetry Reading 
for our Porch Party guests...

That's What I Like About The South
(See Post#313 for credits and full lyrics...TY Meanderer)

*Won't you come with me to Alabamy
Let's go see my dear old mammy
She's frying eggs and broilin' hammy
That's what I like about the south

Now there you can make no mistaky
Where those nerves are never shaky
Ought to taste her layer cakey
That's what I like about the south

She's got big ribs and candied yams
Oh, sugar cured Virginia hams
Basements full of those berry jams
And that's what I like about the south

Hot cornbread and black-eyed peas
You can eat as much as you please
'Cause it's never out of season
That's what I like about the south

Ah, don't take one, have two
They're bark brown and chocolate too
Suits me they must suit you
'Cause that's what I like about the south

It's a way way down where the cane grows tall
Down where they say "you all"
Walk on in with that southern drawl
'Cause that's what I like about the south

Sit down, those pretty queens keep a dreamin'
Those dreamy dreams
Well let's sip that absinthe in New Orleans
And that's what I like about the south

Here come ole Bob with all the news
Got the box back coat and the button shoes
Well he's all caught up with his union dues
And that's what I like about the south

Here come ole Roy down the street
Ho, can't you hear those scufflin feet
He would rather sleep than eat.
And that's what I like about the south

She's got back bones and buttered beans
Ham hocks and turnip greens
You and me in New Oleans
And that's what I like about the south *


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 29, 2019)

"The Front Porch of Heaven" by Bob Willis


----------



## Lara (Aug 29, 2019)

I loved that happy song so much I'm adding it to my Playlist 
to dance to every morning! ❤ Thank you Meanderer!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Aug 29, 2019)

Pappy said:
			
		

> "What this world needs is more front porches.
> Where folks converse, live, love, and laugh."


I know you cain't read this without a southern drawwwl....

As sure as Cornbread goes with Collard Greens,
That would be the answer to our dreams, Pappy

`


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 31, 2019)

LAST NIGHT ON THE BACK PORCH - New Orleans Jazz Society '65


----------



## Lara (Sep 8, 2019)

Southern Porch Buckdancer...give 'em a sec


----------



## Lara (Sep 8, 2019)

_"Time to get back to dirty bare feet 
and way-back-when conversations."_
                                  ~ Front Porch Life Magazine


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Sep 9, 2019)

A little Southern Style Hospitality for our Men. 
Hard Iced Tea and Trucks."Kick the Dust Up"....turn your volume up.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 9, 2019)

Turn the volume up...
.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 9, 2019)

T for Texas (porch music)A Jimmie Rodgers song.


----------



## Lara (Oct 5, 2019)

The French Quarter...


----------



## Keesha (Oct 5, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Smoothin' on the porch!!
> .
> View attachment 73675


Oh my lord, it’s really you kissing your wife. 
Awwww..... how lovely.


----------



## Lara (Oct 5, 2019)

I know! Aren't they adorable...smoochin' on the Porch?!


----------



## Lara (Oct 5, 2019)

Southern Porch Party preparations
in Trisha Yearwood's Southern Kitchen with guest, Kelly Clarkson
Yummy Southern Food...


----------



## Keesha (Oct 5, 2019)

Lara said:


> Southern Porch Party preparations
> in Trisha Yearwood's Southern Kitchen with guest, Kelly Clarkson
> Yummy Southern Food...


That looked so good. Stuffed pork chop and vinegarette salad . Very nice. 
Kelly Clarkson is so unpretentious. Her own talk show is great. Loved hearing those two sing together.


----------



## Lara (Nov 18, 2019)

Just some lazy southern evening porch entertainment...Not
Join us way down upon the Swanee River...first 20 seconds is just silly





Way down upon the Swanee River,
Far, far away.
That's where my heart is yearning ever,
Home where the old folks stay.

All the world is sad and dreary
everywhere I roam
I'm still longin' for the old plantation,
Oh, for the old folks at home.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 16, 2021)

Lara and Meander....   Thank you both for sharing your talent with us!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 16, 2021)

Lara said:


> Oh Sugar,
> _S__weet tea is the champagne of the south!_
> So we have a big ol' sweet ice tea waitin' just for you...





Lara said:


> _Southern ladies are like teabags_
> _You never know how strong they are_
> _Until they're in hot water_
> View attachment 73645





Lara said:


> Hi @Ruthanne  OH! And @RadishRose, thank you for gracing us with your Shrimp Etoufeé
> There's room on the porch swing for you. Come a sit a spell.
> Plenty of Sweet Tea too
> 
> View attachment 71945


Me too please? That looks delicious!


----------



## Lara (Mar 16, 2021)

Thank you Keesha and Kathleen!! 
Good to se ya'll here


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 18, 2021)

Lowell Summer Music Series   8-12-17   Boarding House Park Diverting from the set list to play this request





Lyrics


----------



## Keesha (Mar 18, 2021)

Lara said:


> Thank you Keesha and Kathleen!!
> Good to se ya'll here


That was beautiful. Amazing string musicians with great vocal harmony. A very pleasant surprise. I didn’t think I’d like it as much as I did and the main vocalist adding that incredible solo near the end was amazing. What a happy bunch they are. I’m stealing this one from you Lara.


----------



## Lara (Mar 18, 2021)

Glad you liked it Keesha. One more from the Peterson family. Mama in the background 
on Bass must be so proud of her talented sweet children.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 18, 2021)

Lara said:


> Glad you liked it Keesha. One more from the Peterson family. Mama in the background
> on Bass must be so proud of her talented sweet children.


WoW! I went online and did a bit of research on this group and discovered they were a family. Listening to this gave me goosebumps everywhere and that only happens while listening to incredible music in perfect pitch. Their mom must be proud. That even had me choked up some. Beautiful.  Thank you for introducing me to this fabulous band. I think I saw one of them on ‘America’s Got Talent’ years ago.


----------



## Lara (Mar 18, 2021)

Old Friends sipping on a Southern Porch...


----------



## Keesha (Mar 18, 2021)

That’s so darn cute.


----------



## Lara (Mar 19, 2021)

One more from the Peterson family
_"Southern Skies"_
(aka "Southern Nights")


----------



## Pappy (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Lara (Mar 19, 2021)

Good morning Pappy, nice to have you join us on the porch.
Can I interest you in a Southern Country Skillet Breakfast to go with that coffee?
I often have this minus the bacon and top it with some Pesto...and
some Peet's Organic French Dark Roast Coffee with a little Oat milk in it.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 19, 2021)

Lara said:


> Good morning Pappy, nice to have you join us on the porch.
> Can I interest you in a Southern Country Skillet Breakfast to go with that coffee?
> I often have this minus the bacon and top it with some Pesto...and
> some Peet's Organic French Dark Roast Coffee with a little Oat milk in it.
> View attachment 155443


How do you milk an Oat?


----------



## Lara (Mar 19, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> How do you milk an Oat?


With a whole lotta' 
patience, Mistah' M


----------



## SetWave (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 19, 2021)

Lara said:


> Good morning Pappy, nice to have you join us on the porch.
> Can I interest you in a Southern Country Skillet Breakfast to go with that coffee?
> I often have this minus the bacon and top it with some Pesto...and
> some Peet's Organic French Dark Roast Coffee with a little Oat milk in it.
> View attachment 155443


 Look delicious.
Thanks for the invite.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 19, 2021)

A little music for the porch people.
.


----------



## Lara (Mar 19, 2021)

I Got Them Deep River Blues...those fingers have played a million songs


----------



## Lara (Mar 24, 2021)

Let's all make today a better day than yesterday...

moments
through poems shared
across the seas
across the hemispheres
our hearts and minds
connect ~ _Lara_

“Sometimes it's the same moments that take your breath away
that breathe purpose and love back into your life.”
~Steve Maraboli, _Unapologetically You: Reflections on Life and the Human Experience_

This video is beautiful relaxing music that plays for 3 hours.
I listened to it this morning as I pruned my plants and flowers out in the sunroom:


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 24, 2021)

I'd like to participate but all my poetry is dark. LOL

The music is pretty though ty Lara!


----------



## Lara (Apr 14, 2021)

I feel a vintage southern road trip song coming on...


----------



## Lara (Apr 14, 2021)

...maybe this 
oldie but goody road trip song


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 14, 2021)

Wish I had a porch swing.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)

Wish I had a decent porch for a porch swing.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 15, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Wish I had a decent porch for a porch swing.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Lara (Apr 15, 2021)

Good morning.

Their mama, always humbly in the background, just warms my heart
And her children are always smiling and at peace.

"On Top of the World"...





LYRICS in part
If you love somebody
Better tell them while they're here
I'm on top of the world
I've tried to cut these corners
Try to take the easy way out
I kept on falling short of something
I coulda gave up then but
I've traveled all this way for something
Now take it in but don't look down


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


>


Are you my fairy godmother for the day? A porch...a swing & cats? LOL! Woohoo!!


----------



## Lara (May 17, 2021)

It's Monday!
"Come Monday" intro from Jimmy Buffet's Porch _(or maybe a borrowed porch?)_


----------



## Lara (May 19, 2021)

_"Nowadays, __people are so jeezled up. 
If they took some chamomile tea and 
spent more time *rocking on the porch in the evening* 
listening to the liquid song of the hermit thrush, 
they might enjoy life more." __~ Tasha Tudor_


----------



## RadishRose (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Lara (May 19, 2021)

Haha, RadishRose, here's a similar one
from Julia Sugarbaker...


----------



## RadishRose (May 19, 2021)

Lara said:


> Haha, RadishRose, here's a similar one
> from Julia Sugarbaker...
> View attachment 165770


Well, now we know it's true!


----------



## Lara (May 19, 2021)




----------



## ohioboy (May 20, 2021)

Lara said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Their mama, always humbly in the background, just warms my heart
> And her children are always smiling and at peace.
> ...


Lara, those are not the right lyrics. They are singing the right ones in the video.

Original by The Carpenters, music by Richard Carpenter, lyrics by John Bettis.


----------



## Lara (May 20, 2021)

I know @ohioboy I said "Lyrics in Part" in my post.
I picked out the parts I wanted to post and left out the fluff and refrains on purpose.
But thank you for visiting the Southern Porch Party! Have some Sweet Tea


----------



## ohioboy (May 20, 2021)

Not to be stubborn, but those are not even "in part". They appear nowhere in the song.


----------



## Lara (May 20, 2021)

Hmm  I finally took a second look and you're right...it's from another song...not the Carpenters at all. Not sure what happened there. But now I can't edit it unless I ask Matrix to delete it and it's not that important enough to bother him.
Thank you for pointing it out...and not giving up


----------



## Lara (May 20, 2021)

Here is my thank you gift to you, @ohioboy for pointing that out.
I made this myself. This is my no-brainer non-alcohol recipe...but still meaningful for a thank you 

1. Poured a can of *La Croix Sparkling Water (Lime Essence in it already) *into a champagne glass
2. Added a chunk of very sweet seedless *Watermelon* ripened to perfection
3. Chilled it for an hour or so in the fridge

I sold this house. This house was a much better house but the beach location wins!
That's my daughter's arm. I'm taking the photo.


----------



## timoc (May 20, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Wish I had a porch swing.


What a smashing seat, making one just like it is my next project.


----------



## ohioboy (May 20, 2021)

Lara said:


> Here is my thank you gift to you, @ohioboy for pointing that out.
> I made this myself. This is my no-brainer non-alcoholic recipe...but still meaningful for a thank you
> 
> 1. Poured a can of *La Croix Sparkling Water (Lime Essence in it already) *into a champagne glass
> ...


yummy!


----------



## ohioboy (May 20, 2021)

Lara said:


> Hmm  I finally took a second look and you're right...it's from another song...not the Carpenters at all. Not sure what happened there. But now I can't edit it unless I ask Matrix to delete it and it's not that important enough to bother him.
> Thank you for pointing it out...and not giving up



I keyed in some of your lyrics to see what it was, yeah it did mention TOTW though. Karen sang it perfectly. Very sad what happened to her. Mental illness is a *B*.


----------



## Meanderer (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Lara (May 20, 2021)

That was fun Meanderer...a real toe-tapper. 
It was time for some porch music and you delivered. 
New to me. Thank you


----------



## ohioboy (May 20, 2021)

I'm a food musician! After I eat some pork n beans, I can play a lot of wind instruments.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 20, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> I'm a food musician! After I eat some pork n beans, I can play a lot of wind instruments.


Well now, that brings a whole new meaning to... _tootin' your own horn_.


----------



## ohioboy (May 20, 2021)

Roses are red, violets are purple, sugar is sweet and so is Maple Surple.


----------



## Lara (May 27, 2021)

_Foggy Mountain
Starlight Country Cabin 1832_


----------



## Lara (Jun 7, 2021)

I wrote a little poem on this southern night, sitting outside to go with the art below (artist is Daria Petrilli)
The weather so perfect at 80 degrees with a slight breeze, not humid...just right

_Flamingos_
island royalty in tones of coral blush
here in the everglades where all is hushed
bahamas, aruba, caribbean too
the cares of the world, flamingos eschew

their hue, the official color for young girls
much like pink pearls and candy floss swirls
bubble gum and pink salt-water-taffy
flamingos so peaceful, content, and classy

~_ Laurie_


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 7, 2021)

You are the one that's classy my lassie.


----------



## Lara (Jun 14, 2021)

"His laugh is made of porch swings and lemonade"
~ Augusten Burroughs


----------



## Pappy (Jun 15, 2021)

Life at an easier pace.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Lara (Jun 16, 2021)

Thank you for the invitation, Ken. 
And you sure make a good cold lemonade!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 1, 2021)

@Lara, the porch is calling you...
Lara, Lara, Lara, Lara...........


----------



## Pappy (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 1, 2021)

The porch is calling.......  "Lara...call home"!


----------



## Rosie Sunshine (Jul 2, 2021)

Lara said:


> Hi and thanks for stopping by! I left the porch light on in hopes you would. I'll start off with a poem I just wrote. My real name is Laurie but I go by "Lara" here because "Laurie" is already in use by an active member. I like Lara better anyway (less complicated). Maybe I'll legalize it  Here's my poem I penned today. The link below is the beautiful Sax music by KennyG that I was inspired by. The poetic form I used is called Cinquain (pronounced "Sin Cane") which is 5 lines per stanza and must have 2-4-6-8-2 syllable count:
> 
> *Summer Night*
> 
> ...


Lara, I love your poem. I felt like I was there having a wonderful evening. I also love Kenny G.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 3, 2021)

Lon said:


> There are alto, tenor, bass & baritone saxea-----------Kenny G plays alto sax most times & Getz played tenor and that's why the difference. Do a UTube for Charlie Parker, Gerry Mulligan, John Coltrane and listen to some of the greatest sxaphone ever.


Actually this is incorrect. While Kenny does play the Selmer Mark VI in alto, tenor and soprano, his main instrument is definitely a soprano and a straight soprano at that like mine.

Lon is no longer here but still.  lol


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 6, 2021)

Porch Tour.....

A Country Living Front Porch


----------



## Lara (Jul 15, 2021)

Rosie Sunshine said:


> Lara, I love your poem. I felt like I was there having a wonderful evening. I also love Kenny G.


Thank you Rosie Sunshine, Meanderer, and Radish Rose. I see you kept the porch lights aglow while I was gone. Kindness and thoughtfulness come to mind. I watched all of "A Country Living Front Porch" (above) and it reminded me of how important it is to stay in touch with friends. When his eyes puddled up over good memories of good friends...so did mine. And I couldn't resist stopping by to say hello.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 15, 2021)

Hi Lara.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 15, 2021)

"Lara is a friend of mine, she will kiss me anytime, for a nickel or a dime, fifteen cents for overtime".


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Lara (Jul 16, 2021)

That's beautiful and powerful, Meanderer. Thank you for posting it.

May our porch be a place where love abides...


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 16, 2021)

The Waltons


----------



## Pappy (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Lara (Jul 16, 2021)

Good to see you Pappy, Ken, and Meanderer. Southern cheers to friends and family...


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 16, 2021)

I should not dare to leave my friend


I should not dare to leave my friend,
Because — because if he should die
While I was gone — and I — too late —
Should reach the Heart that wanted me —

If I should disappoint the eyes
That hunted — hunted so — to see —
And could not bear to shut until
They “noticed” me — they noticed me —

If I should stab the patient faith
So sure I’d come — so sure I’d come —
It listening — listening — went to sleep —
Telling my tardy name —

My Heart would wish it broke before —
Since breaking then — since breaking then —
Were useless as next morning’s sun —
Where midnight frosts — had lain-

Emily Dickinson (1830-1886)


----------



## Lara (Jul 16, 2021)

@ohioboy ,I had been thinking it was time for some poetry on the porch.
Emily Dickinson is perfect. Thank you.

And some music...
I think of sitting on a porch swing when I hear:
"Summertime and the Living is Easy"


----------



## Lara (Jul 19, 2021)

...more of "Summertime, and the Living is Easy"


----------



## Pappy (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Lara (Jul 19, 2021)

Isn't that the truth Pappy. 
And here's yet another successful front porch gathering  
where the "folks converse, live, love, and laugh"
It soothes the soul...


----------



## timoc (Jul 19, 2021)

Lara, I don't have a front porch or a back porch, but I do have a garden, nothing spectacular, but inspired by this thread I've had a simple swing installed. The heat of the day really flaked me out, but tonight when it got cooler, I sat on the swing, sharing a few beers with some old mates, I'll do it again.


----------



## Lara (Jul 19, 2021)

timoc said:


> Lara, I don't have a front porch or a back porch, but I do have a garden, nothing spectacular, but inspired by this thread I've had a simple swing installed. The heat of the day really flaked me out, but tonight when it got cooler, I sat on the swing, sharing a few beers with some old mates, I'll do it again.


You made my day, Timoc. That sounds like so much fun with your mates.

Also, maybe enjoy a warm cup of tea early in the morning on your new swing in your garden before the weather turns hot, and a good book. Or perhaps listen to your favorite music like the "Summertime" song in post #408.  Early morning is a wonderful time for listening to sounds of nature too, like songbirds.


----------



## Lara (Aug 10, 2021)

Well, bless your little heart


----------



## Lara (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 16, 2021)

I fell _off_ the porch once does that count?


----------



## Lara (Aug 17, 2021)

Yikes...I hope you weren't hurt.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2021)

Lara said:


> Yikes...I hope you weren't hurt.


Actually, I broke my wrist and have metal in there now but it was a long time ago.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Lara (Feb 24, 2022)

"This is the South. And we're proud of our crazy people.
We don't hide them up in the attic, we bring them
right down to the living room and show them off..."


----------



## Lara (Feb 24, 2022)

And here in the South, we don't talk trash about our country

nor our police force...those who risk their lives to protect us.

We pray everyone holds hands because you can't kill when you hold hands.

And we sing a prayer..."God Bless America"....loud from our hearts

...and "America the Beautiful" because we still love our country.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 24, 2022)

My Dixie Darling (porch music)


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 24, 2022)

My first house had a front porch....lovely in warm summer evenings.
 Neighbours would come for chit chat . Missed that for a long time after we moved

even the cats..example I found...


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 24, 2022)

Reminded me also of this poem.. had it on file for years..read it occasionally..
Take the time......


----------



## Lara (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 14, 2022)

This Diner has the 'feel' of a porch..........

Joey and Rory sing "That's Important to Me"


----------



## Lara (Mar 14, 2022)

Thank you Meanderer. I never heard that one and it gave me peace and joy just listening to it during the sunrise this morning.


----------



## timoc (Mar 14, 2022)

*Do you have* a very large fridge full of ice cream on your porch, Lara, if yes, I'll be round later.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 14, 2022)

timoc said:


> *Do you have* a very large fridge full of ice cream on your porch, Lara, if yes, I'll be round later.


Tim, if you eat a very large fridge full of ice cream, you _will_ be "round" later.


----------



## Lara (Mar 14, 2022)

haha @RadishRose Very clever response to @timoc

YES timoc ! You asked the right Southern NC gal...Made right here in North Carolina even! 
I have your favorite. I'm guessing "Sweetie Tea"...just sounds like you 

"Treat yourself to some Southern Hospitality"


----------



## Pappy (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Mar 14, 2022)

Lara said:


> haha @RadishRose Very clever response to @timoc
> 
> YES timoc ! You asked the right Southern NC gal...Made right here in North Carolina even!
> I have your favorite. I'm guessing "Sweetie Tea"...just sounds like you
> ...


"*Mmmmm, looks wonderful*, Lara, my tongue has gone into overdrive licking my lips, I'm developing 'segs'."


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2022)

This is my "southern porch" dream, "soon" to come true. I just now found this painting online. I've waited almost 2 years (labor and supply shortages) for the completion of my forever beach home...only steps to the beach. My son-in-law just finished the railings around the decks and the railings look just like this one. Someday it will belong to my children. They've told me that they don't plan to sell it but plan to share vacation time and family reunions together.

John Michael Carter...Impressionist Figurative Painter


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 4, 2022)

Lara said:


> This is my "southern porch" dream, "soon" to come true. I just now found this painting online. I've waited almost 2 years (labor and supply shortages) for the completion of my forever beach home...only steps to the beach. My son-in-law just finished the railings around the decks and the railings look just like this one. Someday it will belong to my children. They've told me that they don't plan to sell it but plan to share vacation time and family reunions together.
> 
> John Michael Carter...Impressionist Figurative Painter
> View attachment 237661


I can't wait to move in. I mean....YOU...to move in, hahaha. Seriously, I'm excited for you; it's been a long wait.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I can't wait to move in. I mean....YOU...to move in, hahaha. Seriously, I'm excited for you; it's been a long wait.


I'll PM you a photo of the progress on the outside. The inside still has work to be done.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2022)

Thank you, @Meanderer
As the Southerners say...The world has gone a little Cattywampus
No worries, God's perfect timing will be worth the wait


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 4, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Tim, if you eat a very large fridge full of ice cream, you _will_ be "round" later.


And you'll be rolling around the porch, Tim.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 5, 2022)

A real old porch party. Lots of great aunts, uncles and cousins of mine.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 17, 2022)

Robert Earl Keen stopped by the Southern Living offices for a session of Biscuits and Jam. He answered a few questions and played "The Front Porch Song", written with Lyle Lovett.


----------

